# I told my friend black mold can kill you, then she died in her sleep 2 days later



## Ricci (Feb 23, 2010)

From bleeding lungs which black mold does to you

Im truly freaked out.. &amp; sad

I wish I hadnt of said mold can kill you

I was also trying to convince her to move out.

Your thoughts?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 23, 2010)

Well you sure freaked me out too... I'm going to hunt my house for it.

I don't think you should blame yourself. It's a coincidence, and do you know for a fact that's why she died? DOn't blame yourself or be hard on yourself.

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Ricci (Feb 23, 2010)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well you sure freaked me out too... I'm going to hunt my house for it. 
I don't think you should blame yourself. It's a coincidence, and do you know for a fact that's why she died? DOn't blame yourself or be hard on yourself.

Sorry for your loss





Thank you, Yes I know for sure and yes I know this is the reason, I was told.. I am attending her funeral as well


----------



## Gemini Mom (Feb 23, 2010)

OMG I can't even imagine how you must be feeling. I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better. So sorry for your loss, you were only trying to steer her in the right direction girl. Keep your head up.


----------



## esha (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss



. But things like this is out of your control and you did all you could do. Don't feel hard on yourself!

But can I just ask.. what exactly is black mold and where can it be found? I may have to go on a house scavenger hunt.. :S


----------



## internetchick (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh wow. I am sorry to hear about your friend. Black mold is some dangerous stuff.


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry Ricci! That is very freaky though.


----------



## Chaeli (Feb 23, 2010)

Black mold is very serious and every home should be inspected periodically for it. It can live in any wet and damp place of the house but primarily lives inside the walls and ceilings of buildings wherever there is plumbing and or roof leaks or condensation build up. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Shelley (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your friend passing away





I agree black mold can be dangerous.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 23, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nick007 (Feb 23, 2010)

Was it visible in her house, that you saw signs of it? Like everywhere, or just tiny spots?


----------



## Lucy (Feb 23, 2010)

i used to live in a house with black mould, apparently you need to live in the space unventilated for a very long time and there has to be a lot of it to do serious damage. it's not something you let slide if you see it in your house though. i'm so sorry ricci.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 23, 2010)

It was located inside the ceiling.. there was quite a bit of it

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Was it visible in her house, that you saw signs of it? Like everywhere, or just tiny spots?


----------



## LilDee (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh no, Ricci, I'm so sorry for your loss!

Please don't be so hard on yourself though, you did the right thing.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh Ricci. I'm still so sorry.

Do your best and be strong.


----------



## Makeupp Addictt (Feb 24, 2010)

woah! freaky and sad! it's not your fault though! sorrry for your loss! that is so sad.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 24, 2010)

You were trying to be a good friend and look out for her well being....it was the right thing to do. Im sorry for your loss


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Feb 25, 2010)

I am truly very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karren (Feb 25, 2010)

That is too sad.. When our basement leaked we got a small amount of mold so I tore out her drywall and killed off the mold and redrywalled it with the mold killing drywall.


----------



## rodenbach (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jinx (Feb 26, 2010)

How awful for you and your friend!

Black mold is seriously the worst- it is easy to spot and can be treated so to hear of someone dying of it is just terrible- you tried to help, Ricci, it's not something you made happen.

In general, most folks know about black mold- especially anyone who has bought a house- if the inspector says there is black mold, in most cases it's a deal breaker if the seller won't clean it up or pay to have it cleaned because it is just that nasty.

Was this a rental property??

It was in the ceiling, like behind the ceiling wall and you could still see it?? Now THAT is a very bad case.

I hope everyone reads your post and those who know there is "some black stuff" on the walls or along the windows pays attention and the ones who, for whatever reason, never knew about this, has their eyes open to what they should be aware of in their homes!

Okay. If you are not aware of what this is, here is an episode of How Clean Is Your House with a VERY bad case of mold (Ricci, I'm not saying your friend's house was this bad- in cleanliness or mold- this is an extreme case and it shows what extreme lengths have to be taken when it isn't treated immediately)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEmBVqs534U


----------



## heartofdarkness (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear about your friend




Please don't blame yourself though, because it wasn't your fault it happened. You were trying to help her, which is a good thing





I used to live in a council flat that had black mould on the bedroom wall, and in the summer would often wake up each morning with a sore throat and chest. I tried cleaning it off, but it kept coming back, and the council refused to do anything about it by way of treating the wall etc.


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Feb 28, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss



i will keep both of you in my prayers.


----------

